
Disney+ may not be the Netflix killer everyone thought it would be - sharkweek
https://bgr.com/2020/02/26/disney-plus-vs-netflix-subscribers-declining/
======
peapicker
Nothing on Disney+ from the extensive catalog they own of any movies rated
over PG-13. (think 20th Century Fox and Touchstone pictures - Alien, Die Hard,
Exorcist, Highlander, The Omen... and even of those that are PG, many also not
available, like original Planet of the Apes series, etc.) I have a free 1-yr
promo tie-in membership and it's ok, but I will not be continuing when it
expires. If they had all those other films from the catalogs they own I would
much more likely pay them.

------
wwayer
As a subscriber of Disney+, I can say that it would be much more attractive if
it included past and current content of ABC.

